# 2011 LT A/C Problems



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have any other strange electrical problems in the car? Radio display, random dash misbehavior, etc?

The negative battery cable choking off flow can cause some really strange issues, and there was an extended warranty coverage issued for it. I haven't seen this specific problem around here before, though.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm not sure how this car's blower is designed, but all of the GM trucks encounter problems with the blower motor resistor. I'll be putting my third unit in 2004 Silverado in the near future. And, like jblackburn recommended, get the negative battery cable checked out. They cause all sorts of gremlins in the system.


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

No, no other electrical issues at all, just the blower. It had the negative battery cable recall done so I'm assuming they fixed that issue, I hope, lol. It doesn't make any noises or anything when it cuts off either like most bad motors do. Just cuts off and then comes back on and it's fine. Almost like it's being unplugged or something. And yes, I did check the plugs, lol.


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

Somebody else suggested it may be the resistor as well. I'll definitely be checking it out.


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm going to be pissed and happy if it's just the resistor or relay, lol. I've already ripped apart everything to get to the blower motor....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's no resistor in the Cruze. It's a blower control module. The diagram and wiring suggests that it's all-electronic.


----------



## Grizz8674 (Apr 26, 2016)

What's this then?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

6 year old car, how many miles? Blower motor on this car is one of the easier ones to remove, erratic operation indicates a connectivity problem. Most basic are the motor brushes themselves, reason for asking the mileage. They wear out, been replacing brushes for years, but this stopped around 25 years ago. First got rid of the screws, drilling out spot welds and replacing with sheet metal screws was not a problem. But getting rid of first a nut, then a clip, and hot welding the blower wheel was, no way to remove that without breaking it, so had to bite the bullet and buy a new one. https://www.rockauto.com/info/315/15-81637_Primary__ra_p.jpg 72 bucks for a Delco, would stay far away from aftermarket. Blower motor is always hot, controlled by a module, just a 40 amp fuse in series with this, module is controlled by HVAC control module, possible, but not likely, a firmware problem. You can tie a headlamp bulb to the two blower motor connector terminals, should go from dim to bright by hitting the blower motor switches to verify that operation. But willing to bet a half cup of day old coffee, its the blower motor. Ha, know some people that paid a dealer 1,500 bucks with blower motor problems. 72 bucks plus some shipping is not too bad. See some claiming to be geniue OEM on ebay as cheap as 47 bucks with free shipping. 2011-15 Cruze LaCrosse Malibu Regal New GM OEM Blower Motor (HVAC) 1645707202 | eBay


----------



## Cgag14 (Apr 11, 2021)

Grizz8674 said:


> I'm going to be pissed and happy if it's just the resistor or relay, lol. I've already ripped apart everything to get to the blower motor....
> 
> View attachment 232130


I know this was forever ago - did it end up being the resistor? I am attempting to swap it out myself (but I'm quite the novice). I got the glove compartment, underpanel, knee airbag, interior of the glovebox removed (only partially though - I spooked myself).

Is taking off that last bit of side panel & floor trim the key to getting that interior of the glove box opened up so then you can access that resistor better?

I just want to know if it did the trick for you - your issues seem identical to what I'm having.

Cheers!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Forever ago he probably not around anymore.

Click on the name you see it only has 15 replies.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cgag14 said:


> I know this was forever ago - did it end up being the resistor? I am attempting to swap it out myself (but I'm quite the novice). I got the glove compartment, underpanel, knee airbag, interior of the glovebox removed (only partially though - I spooked myself).
> 
> Is taking off that last bit of side panel & floor trim the key to getting that interior of the glove box opened up so then you can access that resistor better?
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

OP has not been online since Aug of 2017.









Mice getting into HVAC system


Well,it was my turn this time...a large RAT in my 2012! Comprehensive covered the cleanup an shampoo for the seats and carpets. I slid a stainless plate with small holes in it in with the filter. This will keep them from ripping out the filter and getting in. Thanks for all who posted!




www.cruzetalk.com





Start your own thread if you have more questions.


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

